

11 Apache Technologies that Have Changed Computing in the Last 10 Years - spahl
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/11-Apache-Technologies-that-Have-Changed-Computing-in-the-Last-10-Years-469693/

======
sophacles
Sometimes it's easy to get caught up hating on Apache because it isnt lighttpd
or nginx or $lightweighthttpserver. But there are a lot of pretty cool Apache
projects, and they have done a very good job in the OSS in the enterprise
game. I don't know if I would agree with "changed computing" that is a pretty
big task, but 'had a lot of influence' I totally agree with.

------
QE2
Just as an FYI, auto-playing slideshows bug the heck out of me. I'm probably
not the only one who feels that way.

